
Live Now: Stephen Wolfram LiveCoding - champillini
https://www.livecoding.tv/stephen_wolfram/
======
nswanberg
You can look at the recording here: [https://www.livecoding.tv/video/live-
with-stephen-wolfram-oc...](https://www.livecoding.tv/video/live-with-stephen-
wolfram-oct20-730pt1030et/)

There was some audio mishap, so you won't hear anything until 12:30 in.

He does some basic analysis on some biometric data that he's been recording
for the past year or so using sensors like the Basis watch. It's very much a
live-coding exercise with all the struggles that go along with it, and sort of
interesting to see how he works through some technical problems and keeps
things organized.

------
comex
"You don't have Adobe Flash. Please download it."

I'll pass. Let me know when you support HTML5.

~~~
etep
I second that, you beat me to it.

------
iwwr
Unfortunately, livecoding.tv relies on Flash:
[https://i.imgur.com/cD0vwZy.png](https://i.imgur.com/cD0vwZy.png)

------
stonogo
I have Flash; it says "This stream is currently offline."

------
g8gggu89
Fantabulous, not even online.

